# Cool invention: Tethercell - control AA battery through Bluetooth



## Sasqui (Jan 25, 2013)

This was at CES this year, don't know if it was on NextPowerup, but worth sharing.



> Tethercell is a revolutionary battery controller that enables you to connect to and control AA-battery-operated devices from your iOS or Android device.









http://ces.cnet.com/8301-34441_1-57...ly-turns-aa-batteries-into-bluetooth-devices/

http://www.indiegogo.com/tethercell

http://www.dvice.com/archives/2013/01/tethercell-lets.php


----------



## Frick (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah I saw that. And I can't really believe no one thought about it before. So simple.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 25, 2013)

Frick said:


> Yeah I saw that. And I can't really believe no one thought about it before. So simple.



Indeed, me too.  The hallmark of a good invention "why didn't I think of that?"


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 25, 2013)

I can't really think of any AA powered device that I own that I think to myself "man, it would be nice if I could turn this on or off with my cellphone".  

And everything that I'd be worried about the battery dying at the wrong time has an indicator to tell me when the battery is getting low.

Then there is the fact that you have to use a AAA battery instead of a AA.  Since AAA batteries typically hold about half the charge, or less, compared to a AA battery that cuts your battery life down to at best half.  It just doesn't seem worth the very minor convenience.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 25, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I can't really think of any AA powered device that I own that I think to myself "man, it would be nice if I could turn this on or off with my cellphone".
> 
> And everything that I'd be worried about the battery dying at the wrong time has an indicator to tell me when the battery is getting low.
> 
> Then there is the fact that you have to use a AAA battery instead of a AA.  Since AAA batteries typically hold about half the charge, or less, compared to a AA battery that cuts your battery life down to at best half.  It just doesn't seem worth the very minor convenience.



Doesn't include the power required to run the bluetooth, which could be pretty draining on the battery.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 25, 2013)

Seems like a good invention but kind of useless in this day and age. 

Along with what newtekie said, I can hardly think of anything around my house that uses disposable batteries other than like a TV remote or analog wall clock.


----------



## Frick (Jan 25, 2013)

BrooksyX said:


> Along with what newtekie said, I can hardly think of anything around my house that uses disposable batteries other than like a TV remote or analog wall clock.



I think this has the potential to redifine what we do with those batteries. Give it some time and i'm sure good applications will come.

Btw, it uses BT 4.0 which is supposed to be easier on the battery.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 25, 2013)

Frick said:


> I think this has the potential to redifine what we do with those batteries. Give it some time and i'm sure good applications will come.
> 
> Btw, it uses BT 4.0 which is supposed to be easier on the battery.



Here's some ideas from the maker (no earth shattering kaboom, but I'm sure there will be a lot more use ideas):



> Turn AA-battery-powered devices on and off remotely
> - Kids toys driving you nuts?  Relax, put the toys in time out!
> - Want to switch on that battery powered light or candle in a whole new way?
> - Forgot to turn on the baby monitor?  No need to risk waking the baby to do it!
> ...


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 25, 2013)

Frick said:


> I think this has the potential to redifine what we do with those batteries. Give it some time and i'm sure good applications will come.
> 
> Btw, it uses BT 4.0 which is supposed to be easier on the battery.



Nice thought, I didn't even realize the fact that this could open up new possibilities for the batteries.  I still wonder about the battery life.


----------



## LibbyShepard (Sep 4, 2013)

I think that is a brilliant concept. Any more further updates about it will be helpful. Purchasing a battery is a tough task, no wonder I was referred to this site and it proved very helpful for me. Recommended to everyone.


----------

